# Bersa .380 (concealed carry)



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Do any of you own this gun?

I have a friend who works the gun counter at Sportsmans and was telling him I had wanted to buy a small handgun I could conceal like a 9mm but was having a hard time justifying to the wife the $500+ dollar expense. He said hands down for the money he would go with the Bursa .380, (replica of the walther PPK380). 

While most quality 9mm's or even .380's go for $500+ he said for $250 Bursa makes a very quality handgun. Someone try to talk me out of buying this gun next month if you think it is a mistake. 

Thanks, 

10,000ft.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

It's true, it's a great lil gun, but if you have small hands you won't like it


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Yonni, but why is that?


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I have large hands and have shot a Bersa 380 and a little Beretta 9000S (.40 cal). Both of them chopped away at that flap of skin between my thumb and forefinger.  Seems like with bigger hands, if you hold the gun wrong, there is a great propensity to hurt your hand either with the hammer that snaps back, or the slide.

However, I *really* like the Bersa pistols. Had the Bersa 45 Compact been in stock when I was in the market, I would have bought one.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

woops I meant Large hands, lol, tapehoser is 100% correct and to the reason why. 

Bersa does make a great gun, good luck, it's got my recommendation.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

The Bersa .380 is a great gun for the price. I bought one a year ago just because, and the wife soon decided it would be her CC gun (I gave her a choice of any gun she wanted). I also bought three more for other family members. You can get a better grip that makes a world of difference in the 'oweee' department because that is a reality with them, and you can get another mag that holds nine instead of 7. Extra mags for these can be expensive and hard to find. 
My wife alternates hers with another gun for CC purposes but really likes to take it with her when we go fly-fishing or camping. I'd love to be able to get some "shot" shells for it for snakes.

We also have a couple colt government .380s and the bersa has been more reliable with different ammo.

There are those who say a .380 is marginal for CC but that's a completely different discussion. I know my wife can put seven holes right where she wants to with her bersa but she struggles with a .357 ruger because of recoil.

I'll probably buy me another one in the next year, just because.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys, I think I will procede to buy this gun. I know it is on the small end for CC but part of why I am wanting to go with a 9MM or 9MM kurtz is because they are very concealable. Now a second question, where is the best place to buy this gun? I know Sportsmans carries it, I would have to think Cabelas would.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

My best deals on this gun have been at Cal Ranch although they don't always have it in stock.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

The one I almost purchased was at Impact Guns in Taylorsville.....$350.

However, demand for these models has skyrocketed since then and I'm sure the price may be higher. I would always try Cabela's. They have great buying power and keep prices lower than Sportsman's. Gallenson's might also get it for cheap.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Speaking of this gun- there is one on the KSL classifieds right now for $235


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have one, and love it. It fits my hands well and I have normal sized hands. Only problem I had is I broke one of the white dots off the rear site. I called a repair center and they said mail it in and they would fix it under the lifetime warrenty it has. I'm mailing it in tommorrow and it should take around 2 to 3 days to repair and they ship it back overnight to you; pretty good service I'd say.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

If you are going to go the inexpensive route consider this http://www.aimsurplus.com/acatalog/Czec ... istol.html its uses the hotter 9X18 and is probably as good a gun minus the fit and finish. My buddy has one and I was surprised how good it is


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

You may want to look at a Kel-Tec P-3AT. It is small enough, weighs less than 7 ounces and is less than an inch thick, to carry in a pocket. I have fired 500 rounds through mine with one stove pipe jam. It is a nice daily CC weapon and costs around $250.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Comp ... rovetc.htm I dunno, they make that CZ in both, where's Friscopete


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I own both the Bersa 380 and the Kel tec p38 and the Kel tec I pack everywhere and it never really gets in the way and it is always handy for concealment. The bersa is more reliable when it comes to cycling rounds and it is my choice for when I hike with a side arm. It is accurate enough that when a jack rabbit presents a shot I can slay them, I cant say the same for the Kel tec but you can't beat the concealment of that gun.


----------

